# Visual Basic 6



## GoFigureItOut (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right section to ask my question, but here goes.

I want to learn programming; not real in-depth programming, but just enough to make some basic programs. Like a program to organize my movie collection, add a synopsis of the movie, and a rating. I'll like to start with Visual Basic 6. There's a plethora of books on VB 6, which one, if any, can provide the best instructions to a novice person?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 29, 2013)

I moved this thread to "_*Programming & Webmastering*_". I suggest not to use vb6 and go with vb.net 2010 or 2012 express. I'd also, suggest if you are learning from the ground up then start with c#. 

Visual Studio Express 2012 for Windows Desktop


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, VB.NET.  I had to do some work with VB6 recently and finding anything online to help is hell.  Virtually all resources out there now are for VB.NET so it's easier to start with VB.NET than VB6.

I wouldn't recommend starting with C# because C# is very strict in terms of syntax.  You need to familiarize yourself first with basic programming constructs.  Then you can move to the more complicated C#.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 30, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, VB.NET.  I had to do some work with VB6 recently and finding anything online to help is hell.  Virtually all resources out there now are for VB.NET so it's easier to start with VB.NET than VB6.
> 
> *I wouldn't recommend starting with C# because C# is very strict in terms of syntax.  You need to familiarize yourself first with basic programming constructs.*  Then you can move to the more complicated C#.



I can agree with that and disagree.. I agree it would be easier to start out with vb.net, but it also can give you bad habits in your syntax. But vb.net isn't as bad to do that like vb6 was.. He can't go wrong with either. Both express versions are free so he can try them both.


----------

